# Gerer les minutes du calendrier...



## MisterDrako (9 Juin 2011)

Voila le pb en fait...

Je suis amené à utiliser en permanence des horaires un peu particuliers
Du style 09h12, 17h37, etc...., pour créer mes evenements.

Or il est impossible de le faire depuis l'Ipad il me semble !!!

Je suis à chaque fois obligé de corriger tout ça via mon Mac en rentrant...> galére !

Quelqu'un connait il une astuce à cette limitation .....?


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juin 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Voila le pb en fait...
> 
> Je suis amené à utiliser en permanence des horaires un peu particuliers
> Du style 09h12, 17h37, etc...., pour créer mes evenements.
> ...



Perso j'ai acheté l'App "Week Cal HD" entr'autre pour cette raison et dans cette App tu peux régler à la minute près.
Dans le calendrier natif de l'iPad tu ne le peux pas.


----------



## MisterDrako (10 Juin 2011)

Merci pour l'info je vais zieuter alooors ...

et pour la synchro ensuite no problem ... ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Juin 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Merci pour l'info je vais zieuter alooors ...
> 
> et pour la synchro ensuite no problem ... ?



Aucun problème si ce n,est que ical sur Mac étant moins complet il ne pourra récupérer toutes les infos (par exemple les couleurs...)


----------



## MisterDrako (11 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Perso j'ai acheté l'App "Week Cal HD" entr'autre pour cette raison et dans cette App tu peux régler à la minute près.
> Dans le calendrier natif de l'iPad tu ne le peux pas.




Aie moi qui gére 7 calendar avec leur couleurs .....

Je vais voir tout ça ....

Merci encore .....:love:


----------



## MisterDrako (11 Juin 2011)

J'ai l'impression qu'Apple à viré cette appli en version HD d'itunes ! ! ! !

http://www.utilitap.com/weekcalendarhd/


dommage ça avait l'air sympa .....


du coup mes recherches reprennent.....


----------



## nataels (11 Juin 2011)

Moi, je cherche un calendrier qui permette de personnaliser l'affichage des alertes de rappel à l'écran. Je cherche un affichage assez grand pour être vu de loin lorsque l'alerte "sonne".


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Juin 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'Apple à viré cette appli en version HD d'itunes ! ! ! !
> 
> http://www.utilitap.com/weekcalendarhd/
> 
> ...



L'App s'appelle exactement : "week calendar HD 1.1"
Es tu sur qu'elle n'est plus sur l'appstore ?


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Juin 2011)

Je viens de chercher à nouveau avec tes references sur l'app'store....

et apparement niet ! ! !

cela confirme mon lien ci-dessus, elle a dû etre retirée par Apple....

zarbi et bien dommage ! ! !


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Juin 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Je viens de chercher à nouveau avec tes references sur l'app'store....
> 
> et apparement niet ! ! !
> 
> ...



Je les ai contactés par le lien de l'App...Voyons s'ils vont répondre et ce qu'ils vont répondre.


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Juin 2011)

aaah cool ...

j'suis preneur des news que tu aura....

Merci à toi...


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Juin 2011)

Voilà leur réponse:
http://www.utilitap.com/weekcalendarhd
Espérons (soyons égoïstes) que l'iOS 5 amènera donc une application "Calendrier/Agenda"plus évoluée qu'actuellement.


----------



## MisterDrako (13 Juin 2011)

Merci de ta reponse ....

on est tombé sur le meme lien ......

j'attends maintenant de voir si le nouveau calendrier (ios 5)
reglera enfin ce PB ! ! !

j'ai posé la question à un Dev du forum.....


à suivre donc....


----------

